# Contacted Specialized directly about fade of red paint.



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

So all this talk of the red models got me motivated to contact specialized about the fading of my 2011 Tarmac Expert's neon red paint.....going pink on me. Rep told me its warranty and frame will be replaced.

Called worker to talk it over and find out what frames are available for me as a replacment......no response back from LBS.

So....let the poll begin.

Will LBS try to screw me over and avoid warranty work?

Yes or No?


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

My first guess is even though Specialized said they would work to cover it the LBS will make an attempt to not cover it or minimize my issues with the fade.


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder how that works, would the LBS bill back hours to Specialized for the work? If that's the case, I assume it would be easy money for them and they'd gladly do it.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

dc503 said:


> I wonder how that works, would the LBS bill back hours to Specialized for the work? If that's the case, I assume it would be easy money for them and they'd gladly do it.


Like doctors line up to treat patients on Medicare?

(political debate not required)


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

iclypso said:


> Like doctors line up to treat patients on Medicare?
> 
> (political debate not required)


Well that's one way to look at it, but yeah I had the automotive repair model more in mind. Usually the hold up is authorization from the manufacturer which is already out of the way. Besides, their repayment process is probably a little less convoluted than one (unnamed) federal government's


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Well having been a service manager at a bike shop in the past i would much rather do the frame swap on my own than even have the dealer touch it, so that said it would free money to them if reimbursed by Specialized. However i suspect they will say they "need" to do the work.

I just suspect them giving my a hard time over paint fade when its clearly faded.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Got the go ahead, frame/fork will be replaced via warranty....no SL3 frames available so i will be given a SL4. Can't complain!


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Keep us posted if you hear anything else. I heard of someone else with this issue and Spesh said they had a bad run of paint.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

FWIW, warranty only covers the frame or parts, not the labor to swap parts over.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

All red paint fades over time

Look at any old car and it will be a washed out pink colour

Advances in paint technology have reduced the fade but it will always happen when exposed to UV light

So:- either don't buy a red bike or don't ride it when it's sunny


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

carrock said:


> All red paint fades over time
> 
> Look at any old car and it will be a washed out pink colour
> 
> ...


His bike is still within warranty, so your point doesn't really hold water. If you said, "look at any 2-year old red car and it will be a washed out pink color" that would have been more on point. 

Also, riding a bike in the sun shouldn't be a problem. Storing it inside means that 95%+ of its life it will be shielded from harsh UV light. Under those circumstances I would hope a bike could make it 5 years or so without a major change to its paint color.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. This bike is covered under warrany. You are crazy to think the frame is covered but not the labor. It is called "warranty" for a reason.

And yes i understand paint fades. I also understand neon paint will fade even quicker, however not in two months time.

Specialized recognized the problem and is covering it nicely and upgrading my frame.

To be honest i would actually rather to the parts swap myself if it won't void my warranty. Frame is not available for one more week.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Thanks guys. This bike is covered under warrany. You are crazy to think the frame is covered but not the labor. It is called "warranty" for a reason.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> Thanks guys. This bike is covered under warrany. You are crazy to think the frame is covered but not the labor. It is called "warranty" for a reason.


The former service manager of a bike shop makes a statement like that:


----------



## joshs (Mar 26, 2009)

Warranty and labor comes down to the shop. If you are in good standing and spend allot of money there (not necessarily though), they will probably not charge you. If you are a punk every time you come in and hardly ever buy anything, they are probably going to charge you. Remember, always be nice to your service department. We will go out of our way to help good customers. and will try to fix their stuff while they wait BTW, we love free stuff. Trust me, don't come in and be an arse, the results are not in your favor.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the input. You are correct Specialized does not cover the transfer of parts....total "limited warranty" if i ever heard of one.

Here is the other thing that aggitates me. I bought a brand new bike worth $3700 only about 2 months ago...and it has a warranty issue. The company can not honor the warranty and replace my bike with the same product.....i understand that. So they have elected to replace it with the products replacement............SL3 frame being replaced with SL4. Now, the situation is as discussed before. My components (crank/bb) are not compatible with the replacement part. Specialized makes adapter plates so i can use the parts.......great! Not so fast....they are making be buy them. WTF is this poor business and or warranty or what? Yea, i get it, I understand they are upgrading me to a SL4.....but to be honest, thats not my problem that they can not give me a SL3, its theirs. So they are making me obsorbe the cost of 1) a warranty defect of theirs, 2) their innability to replace my part with a usable product.

Okay, i know people are gonna say.......dude your getting a upgraded frame....be happy.
And...yea I am, but to be 100% honest other than looking at the damn thing i will never notice the difference. Ill pay the $40 for the adapter plates, i just think this is very poor business regarding warranty issues.

Bike shop indicated they would give me a deal on the labor situation. I said, don't worry about it, ill do it myself, i was a service tech back in the day. They then say if you do the work yourself it will void the warranty on your new frame......ahahah wtf. I said ill take my chances, not like the warranty is a hill of beans anyhow.

Could anyone imagine Ford or GM. "Yep your 2012 F150 fuel pump went bad in two weeks or 200 miles. We ill buy you a knew one but you have to pay to have it installed...........oh wait the new model won't fit, you will have to buy a special adapter to make it fit........and then pay to have it put on.


----------

